
Google Employees Shocked, Depressed, And Ready To Bail - gibsonf1
http://www.webguild.org/2008/10/google-employees-shocked-depressed-and-ready-to-bail.php
======
pivo
Yeah, how could they have predicted this? It's not like we had a major
internet bubble burst just a few years ago that could have provided any
reasonably awake person a little perspecitive on the value of options, or
anything like that.

------
smoody
"Google has established a plan with Morgan Stanley (which might go under)..."

Wow. That is, IMHO, a hugely irresponsible claim to make unless the author,
the president of the WebGuild, is privy to some inside information as to the
state of Morgan Stanley. If so, he should back-up his claim with his source
and not just nonchalantly bring it between two parenthesis.

